# Mr. Grey



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Toe beans...excellent. A+, would cat again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love cats, Walter is an interesting character. My lumbering dino of a cat


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I always tell my cat he has "jelly bean toes". He is not impressed. Almost bought this belt:









Cat Beans Belt


Features & Specs: Cut-to-size: Each C4 belt is cut-to-size fit, giving you the freedom to perfectly tailor it to your waist. The classic belts come in one 50 inches in length, which you can trim from there. Waterproof: C4 Print Belts are completely water-resistant. Wear these anywhere you go and...




explorec4.com


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> I always tell my cat he has "jelly bean toes". He is not impressed. Almost bought this belt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a female short hair tabby named Jellybean. She was the best!


----------

